# New to small square baling



## Cutterman (Mar 11, 2013)

What is a fair custom square Baling price and what do I charge for picking up out of the field and stacking in the barn? Also a rate for swathing with a 12ft swing tongue.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Cutterman said:


> What is a fair custom square Baling price and what do I charge for picking up out of the field and stacking in the barn? Also a rate for swathing with a 12ft swing tongue.


Cutterman you are gonna have to post your location in your profile to get an answer to that ? It varies so much around the country, in some places you may can get 100 an acre for swathing, others you may have to pay them to swath......just location dependent...

Welcome to hay talk...


----------



## Cutterman (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry about that. Western Kansas.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Down here.....I charge 3$ per bale, that's baled and left in the field. No cutting, raking, tedding....just baling and running through the bale bandit. Move em out of the field to the barn is additional, depending on where the barn is located....because I'm may be considered high, I don't do alot of custom baling....

Someone from your area will post rates generally charged in your locale...happy haymaking


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Mind you this isnot my full time job...but general number is 12-15$ per acre cutting. 5-7$ acre raking. Around 15$ bale (5.5 x 5 round) square $ idk . Martin hope this helps. PS last years numbers subject to change also field conditions and owner disposition can effect pricing! also try KSU.org website some digging will get to a general pricing spread sheet.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

You might want to put your location in your profile so we won't keep asking  welcome to hay talk


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Look at old threads or Google custom farming rates. Iowa Kentucky and others I believe publish them.


----------

